# List of inappropriate primary codes with their descriptors



## frb2001 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I would like to know if anyone has access to or knows where I can obtain a list of codes inappropriate as a primary diagnosis. Your input would be much appreciated.

Thanks - Fred


----------



## ellzeycoding (Jun 10, 2017)

here you go...

http://www.eohhs.ri.gov/Portals/0/Uploads/Documents/MA%20Providers/ICD10/ICD10_Never_Primary_Diag.pdf


----------



## DonnaMorais (Jan 30, 2019)

has the list provided been updated anywhere?


----------

